# Stocking 65 Gallon Tank (South American Cichlids)



## RobP614 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm just starting my South American Cichlids tanks, it's a 65 gallon tank.

I did a sand substrate with clay pots and drift wood.

I added in 2 Jack Dempsey's and a Texas Cichlid. (1-2 inch fish right now)

What else could I add???

I just want one or two more fish if possible.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I would honestly remove all but just one of the JDs, because the 65 gallon is only a 36" long tank, and the pair of JDs (max out at 10" for males, 7" for females) would need a 4 foot long tank for themselves. Add the texas (maxes out at 10") into the mix and that's just too much fish for a 3 foot long tank. Not to mention how mean texas' can be (providing yours is a Cyanoguttatus and not a Carpintis, though they both can be pretty mean)

I'd do...

1 JD / EBJD
1 Convict (can handle the aggression of the JD)
7 Giant danios


----------



## RobP614 (Dec 28, 2009)

That was actually what I was thinking...I'm going to return one of the JD's and the Texas tomorrow.

Anything other then giant danios that I could add...I like the idea of the schooling fish.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

You can probably do some tiger barbs, I have some in with 2 cons and a green terror and they do great, never no problems.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hate to break it to you, but all your fish are native to Central America.


----------



## RobP614 (Dec 28, 2009)

I know...I realized it after I posted.

I guess I'm really just looking for advice. I'm returning the Central American Cichlids so now I have no fish...

Any stocking advice for a tank with no fish?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is there a reason you don't want Central American fish? I have rainbow ciclhids (sort of a dwarf Central American) and they are a fantastic fish.

If SA only, what about angels and Bolivian rams?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you want central or south americans? (look at the names that are listed next to each forum category)


----------



## RobP614 (Dec 28, 2009)

Honestly I want something other then African Cichlids!

Either type of Cichlid are great!

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

You shouldn't of gotten rid of your fish, you can keep ca/sa in the same tank.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're looking for something other than African, I really do encourage you to look at rainbow cichlids. Next to my peacocks, they are my favorite fish.

The pros:

1. Interesting (and sweet) mated pair behavior
2. Not hard on plants or other tank inhabitants, even when breeding
3. Reasonably colorful -- the male rivals my peacocks when he's in breeding dress
4. Hardy and easy to keep (although sometimes difficult to find; you'll probably have to get them online)
5. You can easily do two pairs in a 48" and can raise babies separately and return them to the main tank when they're a bit bigger. Parents won't bother them.

My two cents!!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

What are the tank dimensions?

....Bill


----------



## swervo513 (Dec 28, 2010)

how about a couple of earth eaters?


----------

